# Werewolf cell 2010



## Hauntiholik

This was the year I finally got around to making my werewolf cell prop.

I got the original werewolf transformation file from randyaz a few years ago. I can't remember what website he said he got it from otherwise I would be giving the creators credit.

We took the file and tweaked it by making it longer, brightening the video and adding additional audio.

The walls of the cell are styrofoam mounted to a frame of 2"x2"s and the video is projected on a white sheet from behind the cell.






A few still shots were added to the end of the video so you can see what it looked like in person since the video of the projection turned out a little dark.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

OMFG! That is off the charts cool!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

That is way cool.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

OMFG!! That's the coolest thing ever!! Love it!


----------



## beelce

Yes Haunti....That is such a good idea...looks great


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Now that's a great Halloween Haunting idea!!
How much are these projectors worth?


----------



## fritz42_male

I want that file PLEASEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

awesome !!!!! haunti that is sweet


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Holy crap. That is freaking awesome!


----------



## bobzilla

Super creepy effect ! Love it


----------



## SuperCreep31

that thing is sick!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks everybody!



ScreamingScarecrow said:


> How much are these projectors worth?


Worth? The cost of a video projector is based on several things. New versus used units, lumens, resolution, bulb life, etc.


----------



## SuperCreep31

can you please post the file with the audio and video haunti?


----------



## Spooky1

Damn that's too cool. It looks amazing. How many ToT's peed themselves after seeing that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap! We wouldn't have had to give out any candy if we'd had something like that going in our yard


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Damn that's too cool. It looks amazing. How many ToT's peed themselves after seeing that!


I was at the door handing out candy so I didn't hear "wet clean up on aisle 5"  but I did hear a few kids screaming that they didn't want to come near the house.


----------



## Hauntiholik

fritz42_male said:


> I want that file PLEASEEEEEE!!!!





SuperCreep31 said:


> can you please post the file with the audio and video haunti?


PMs sent


----------



## sickNtwisted

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!! 

May I please, please have that file?!


----------



## halstaff

If the file is still available, I would sure appreciate a copy.
What a great effect!
Thanks.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Haunti, you do good work.


----------



## fick209

OMG, that is awesome!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thank ye for the compliments!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

How much DID you pay for THAT projector?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Plastic Ninja said:


> How much DID you pay for THAT projector?


That projector was $300 new. The projector that I use in my Hallowindow display was $125 used.


----------



## SuperCreep31

what is the cheapest that I could get a projector to play this clip for?


----------



## Hauntiholik

SuperCreep31 said:


> what is the cheapest that I could get a projector to play this clip for?


I would suggest creating another thread for your question so that we can keep this one on topic and the topic of projectors might be useful to others.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

That is simply outstanding....love the projection and way you themed a prop around the projection...a nice mix of handmade and high tech...too cool


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

very cool Heather!!


----------



## psyko99

Great effect Haunti. I'd be interested in the file too if possible.


----------



## IMU

Sweet! Love this effect! Great job!


----------



## hpropman

Wow that is Awesome! I could not see this until I got home because Youtube is blocked at W. I would be interested in a copy of that file as well. Also, are those walls carved foam or just a scene setter?


----------



## aquariumreef

Can you pop me a copy of that? Looks totally awesome!


----------



## Hauntiholik

hpropman said:


> Also, are those walls carved foam or just a scene setter?


The walls are carved styrofoam.


----------



## aquariumreef

Really nice. Thanks!


----------



## DarkLore

That last image gives a better view of the prop. I'll bet the effect was startling. Could you send me the file as well please?


----------



## kallen

Out standing!! I take it that was your cnterpiece?? If your not tired of hearing it yet, I to would like a copy.


----------



## hedg12

Awesome! Add me to the list of people wanting the file!


----------



## E_Eisenheim

very cool!!! i won't ask for a copy of the file cause i don't have a projector, but if i get a projector between now and next halloween, i'll be asking for a copy as well....lol.....


----------



## Sliver

Absolutely excellent!


----------



## Allen H

Nice work, great piece. I like the negative space in the brick work, looks different and cool. Could I get a copy of the file? thanks.


----------



## ghubertu

Absolutely amazing effect! Even through the video, it looked perfect. I, too, would be very interested in the file. All I can say is 'Wow!' LOL I would keep that up in my house year round... to protect the bar of course.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow Haunti that is way cool! I love it! Could you send me the file also. I would love to give this a try.


----------



## Dead Things

Holy Crap!! That would be cool to have, I don't have the resources to do that...yet


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks everyone


----------



## Creep Cringle

Awesome! If I could only pick one thing to do for next year this would be it!
If possible I would greatly appreciate a copy of the file also.


----------



## Zurgh

Holy mother of cats! That was Ultra-Uber-cool! I've seen projector effects before, but not as bad-a$$ as that... Thank you very much for sharing, Haunti.


----------



## soldierwelsh

Hey Haunti, I already responded to your post on the other forum about this, but i just really thought this was amazing. I would love to get this file from you to. I know you have to be getting tired of it at this point. But you should be proud. 

thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

wowzah!


----------



## MommaMoose

Definately going to HAVE to look into a projector or 3 now. That was totally amazing!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I did some investigative work myself and found the origin of the werewolf video that I got from randyaz.
For those who are interested, the website is 
www.halloweenproductions.com

If you plan on using the video in your haunts please be sure to give them credit


----------



## Jaybo

Hauntiholik said:


> For those who are interested in where I got the werewolf video, the website is
> www.halloweenproductions.com
> 
> If you plan on using the video in your haunts please be sure to give them credit.


Thanks for the link. I bet you were getting pounded with requests for the video.

Your werewolf prop is amazing! Kudos to you!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yes I have been. My inbox filled a couple of times 

I've contacted Larry Kirchner, the president of Halloween Productions and owner of Darkness Haunted House about payment for the video.

Since the video is available for download on his website, it is up to our forum members here to do the honorable thing and pay for the video or contact Larry Kirchner about it's use.


----------



## ghubertu

Thanks for the info, I sent an email to them today.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I think we'd all gladly pay for a larger, better quality version of the video if he has one available. It's really great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW!!!! Hauntiholik, that is AMAZING!!!! Fantastic job!!


----------



## Silent Requiem

dude! that rocks my socks!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, damn. i could have sworn i commented on this thread...

it looks really bad ass. that is amazing!


----------



## dubbax3

Wow! So freakin cool!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I am in love!!! That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## scubaspook

Awesome


----------



## Dreadnight

Hauntiholik - Tried the HProductions website but they're in some sort of website upgrade and couldn't find this download anywhere. Any chance of sending yet another copy of the file out to me? If so, a million thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I sent you a PM Dreadnight


----------



## jaege

Thats cool. Nice effect


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Haunti, at this point it's probably just taking up space, but I gotta tell you that you did an outstanding job on the brickwork and the cleaning up of the Werewolf video!! The link to the werewolf video that you posted seems to be dead, would you please share the file? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Haunti, at this point it's probably just taking up space, but I gotta tell you that you did an outstanding job on the brickwork and the cleaning up of the Werewolf video!! The link to the werewolf video that you posted seems to be dead, would you please share the file? Thanks in advance.


Thanks Fiend!
halloweenproductions.com is currently updating their website. Hopefully they'll have the link back up soon.

Until then, the original file can be found here: Werewolf.mov


----------



## Daphne

This is SO cool Hauntiholik!! 

I don't have a projector but I have to get one right now! This is so freakin amazing!!! I love it I love it!! 

Off to find a projector thread....


----------



## divinedragon7

sweet! thats an awsome prop!


----------

